# ISPConfig 3.0.4 released



## Till (2. Nov. 2011)

ISPConfig 3.0.4 is available for download. This release is a major update and introduces new
functions like:

- Virtual server management module
- Full support for Nginx webserver
- Mailman mailinglist management
- IPv6 support
- FAQ section in Help module
- Website folder protection
- Assign IP addresses to clients
- SNI support for Apache/nginx SSL certificates
- New remote-API documentation and example scripts for all functions
- Added support for key based SSH logins

Please see the changelog section below for a complete list of features and bugfixes.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***

Version 1.3 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.4 (Date: 10/25/2011)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

333 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

ISPConfig 3 Manual | ISPConfig - Hosting Control Panel
Version 1.2 Of The ISPConfig 3 Manual (Date: 05/04/2011) Available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
=====================================================

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

Download ISPConfig Hosting Control Panel from SourceForge.net

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::All Projects: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::All Projects: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 11.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.4
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.0
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation | ISPConfig - Hosting Control Panel

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget [url]http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz[/url]
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Laubie (2. Nov. 2011)

Update gerade problemfrei aufgespielt

Wie immer ein dickes Dankeschön!

Von der Mailinglisten-Management-Geschichte hatte ich mir zwar etwas mehr erwartet, aber ok 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2011)

> Von der Mailinglisten-Management-Geschichte hatte ich mir zwar etwas mehr erwartet, aber ok


Mailman hat doch sein eigenes Interface zum mailinglisten user management, das haben wir natürlich nicht nochmal kopiert, denn es funktioniert gut. ISPConfigs Aufgabe ist es daher nur, die Mailinglisten anzulegen und Postfix so zu konfigurieren, dass die Mailinglsiten Aliase funktionieren. Und das ist genau das, was ispconfig macht.


----------



## Laubie (2. Nov. 2011)

Das stimmt wohl, das Interface von Mailman ist auch sehr gut...
... ich habe mittlerweile auch gefunden, wo ich es einstelle, auf welcher URL er das Interface findet...

aber irgendwie läuft es halt nicht ganz rund.
Ich habe jetzt z.B. eine Domain domain1.tld für die ich die Mailingliste erstelle.
Wenn ich jetzt auf den Admin-Link klicke, komme ich auch auf die Seite. Anschließend möchte er aber alle links wieder auf domain1.tld/cgi-bin... suchen.

Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das einfach eine Sache von Mailman ist.
Wenn ich jetzt in dem Interface die Domain entsprechend ändere, ändert sich nur die Domain für die Interface-Seite, nicht aber die Domain der Mailadresse, oder?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2011)

Kann ich Dir so genau nicht beantworten, da ich es nicht implementiert habe. müstest Du ggf. mal ausprobieren.


----------



## nowayback (2. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen,

FS#1801 : german specialchars making trouble in logs



> Closed by  Till (Till)
> Thursday, 20 October 2011, 09:43 GMT
> Reason for closing:  Fixed


wurde nicht behoben, denn das Problem tritt seit dem Update wieder auf. 



Updaten über ISPConfig funktionierte ohne Beanstandungen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## F4RR3LL (2. Nov. 2011)

Update auf den Produktivservern problemlos und wie erwartet alles 1a 
Vielen Dank.
Achja das neue Manual lohnt wirklich. Insbesondere wer wie ich interessiert ist an dem nginx Part


----------



## Laubie (3. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Kann ich Dir so genau nicht beantworten, da ich es nicht implementiert habe. müstest Du ggf. mal ausprobieren.


ok, werde es mal probieren, wenn ich wieder ne Mailingliste brauche 
Danke


----------



## Laubie (4. Nov. 2011)

Mahlzeit!
Ich sehe gerade folgende Meldung im ISP-Log:


```
Error: (CLI:003) Specified controller does not exist.
```
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Falcon37 (5. Nov. 2011)

*Top Release, vielen Dank!* Läuft seit einigen Tagen auf all meinen Produktivservern ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Ich würde gerne jetzt nur noch nginx als Webserver verwenden, hat jemand dazu ein Tutorial oder weiß wie ich dies unter Debian Lenny anstelle? Lohnen sich die 5,- € für die Doku. bzw. steht da irgendwas zu dem Thema nginx? Mir geht's nicht um die paar Euro aber das wäre halt das einzigste was mich interessieren würde...


----------



## Laubie (5. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Mahlzeit!
> Ich sehe gerade folgende Meldung im ISP-Log:
> 
> 
> ...


Hab das Problem gerade auch im englischen Forum gefunden.
Auch bei mir ist die Raid-Anzeige im Monitor leer.

Komisch ist nur, dass es unter 3.0.3.3 noch ging 

Aber gut...
it's not a bug - it's a feature


----------



## F4RR3LL (6. Nov. 2011)

Es war auch das einzige was mich interessiert hat Falcon37. Es steht zwar kein Roman zu nginx in der Anleitung, aber für mich waren es die relevanten hints die ich brauchte. Für mich wars 5 euro allemal wert.
Obs für Dich auch so ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber es steht zumindest was zu nginx in der neuen Anleitung.


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Hab das Problem gerade auch im englischen Forum gefunden.
> Auch bei mir ist die Raid-Anzeige im Monitor leer.
> 
> Komisch ist nur, dass es unter 3.0.3.3 noch ging
> ...


Zitierst du dich ab jetzt selbst  poste es hslt einfach im bugtracker, dann prüfen wir das fürs nächste release.


----------



## Laubie (7. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Zitierst du dich ab jetzt selbst  poste es hslt einfach im bugtracker, dann prüfen wir das fürs nächste release.


*g* jupp 
Ok... dann muss ich mir doch mal diese Bugtracker-GEschichte anschauen 
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Ich hab da übrigens so eine Vermutung was Dein problem angeht. Ich denke mal bei Dir ist die Raidcontroller Software eines nich "physisch" im System installieretn Raidcontrollers vorhanden. Sowas kann vorkommen wenn ein Provider das gleiche Systemimage auf verschiedene Hardware aufspielt. ISPConfig unterstützt ab 3.0.4 jetzt weitere Controller und fragt diese ab, da bei Dir aber nur die Software aber nicht die Hardware des Raid Controllers installiert ist, kommt es zu obigem Fehler. Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von:

which mpt-status

und

tw_cli info c0


----------



## Laubie (7. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> tw_cli info c0


Treffer 

Dieser hier wirft den Fehler aus.

Mein Server steht bei OVH - denke, da werden die nicht viele unterschiedliche debians basteln sondern ein grund-System an die verschiedenen Server anpassen.
Deine Fehlerbeschreibung kommt also super hin!

Grüße
Laubie

PS: Hatte vor, diese Woche auf Squeeze upzudaten. Könnte das was helfen bzw stören?


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

> PS: Hatte vor, diese Woche auf Squeeze upzudaten. Könnte das was helfen bzw stören?


Ich denke nicht das es an der Sache etwas direkt ändern wird.

Zu dem Problem mit dem Raid muss ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen um die Erkennung welcher Controller auch tatsächlich installiert ist zu verbessern. Ich bastel da mal rum und poste nachher mal eine gepatchte Datei. Wäre gut wenn Du die testen könntest, da ich keinen 3ware controller hier habe.


----------



## Laubie (7. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich denke nicht das es an der Sache etwas direkt ändern wird.
> 
> Zu dem Problem mit dem Raid muss ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen um die Erkennung welcher Controller auch tatsächlich installiert ist zu verbessern. Ich bastel da mal rum und poste nachher mal eine gepatchte Datei. Wäre gut wenn Du die testen könntest, da ich keinen 3ware controller hier habe.


super! Wird gemacht.


----------



## Falcon37 (7. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Es war auch das einzige was mich interessiert hat Falcon37. Es steht zwar kein Roman zu nginx in der Anleitung, aber für mich waren es die relevanten hints die ich brauchte. Für mich wars 5 euro allemal wert.
> Obs für Dich auch so ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber es steht zumindest was zu nginx in der neuen Anleitung.


Nice danke für die Antwort - hab's auch so hinbekommen


----------

